# Kräuter/Bergbau -> Addon für beides



## dahero (17. März 2008)

Huhu,

ganz simple Frage:

Gibt es ein AddOn, dass mir Kräuter und Bergbauspots auf der Minimap anzeigt... Mit dem normalen Sucher kann man ja immer nur eins sehen.
Evtl. auch ein AddOn welches alle halbe Sekunde/Jede Sekunde einfach das gesuchte wechselt... So schnell rennt man da ja nicht vorbei.

Grüße, dahero


----------



## Tirkari (18. März 2008)

Nein, gibt es nicht.
Dafür gabs diese Frage aber bestimmt schon ein dutzend mal, hast du sie nicht gefunden oder nicht gesucht?

Es gibt nur Addons, die potentielle Spawnpunkte von Erzen und Kräutern anzeigen (Gatherer, Cartographer, ...), nicht aber tatsächliche Vorkommen.


----------



## Scred (10. April 2008)

gather kannste ja nehmen oder cartograph


----------



## Pomela (11. April 2008)

Mit Gatherer siehste du alle Spwan-Punkte. Die kannst du Erze und Pflanzen gleichzeitig anzeigen lassen. Mit der Suche von Blizzard siehst du Pflanzen oder Erze, die gerade da sind. Ein Addon, welches beide anzeigt, wenn sie gerade da sind, gibt es nicht.


----------



## masaeN (29. Mai 2008)

Meine frage ... stimmen die Spawnpunkte von Cartographer alle? Und wie lang ist die Respawnzeit von Pflanzen ... 

Rentiert es sicher an den randzeiten zu farmen anstatt den hauptzeiten wo alle farmen???


----------



## Cadalin (4. Juni 2008)

Da der Respwan auch random ist und es auch drauf ankommt wer alles wo was farmt kann man generell keine genauen Vorhersagen machen.


----------



## Moonnight@Blackrock (13. August 2008)

nimm ein supermakro:

/castsequence reset=3/ Kräutersuche, Mineraliensuche

einfach durchgehend spammen


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Vorposter: /sign


----------



## youngceaser (20. August 2008)

habe aber mal von so einem addon gehört welches jede sekunde wechselt weil wenn man das immer klicken muss nervt es schon vorallem denek ich übersieht man gerne mal was wenn man mitm epicfm und 2 reitgerten rumflitzt


----------



## DiLuCa (21. August 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> habe aber mal von so einem addon gehört welches jede sekunde wechselt weil wenn man das immer klicken muss nervt es schon vorallem denek ich übersieht man gerne mal was wenn man mitm epicfm und 2 reitgerten rumflitzt



Lol 2 Reitgerten? Wäre mir neu, dass die stacken...


----------

